# Nikon software?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Is this software free?

On their website I can't see any reference as to whether it is a demo or free download.

Nikon software link



> Modifications enabled with this version
> Modifications enabled with version 2.2.5:
> 
> Modifications that apply to both the Windows and Macintosh versions
> ...


I've downloaded it and run it, It appears to be a full version.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

ViewNX is free. CaptureNX is not free.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

yeeeha said:


> ViewNX is free. CaptureNX is not free.


Crap

Here, I was hoping they'd made it free.

Oh well

Thanks


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I found the Phocus program from Hasselblad, The current version is 2.6.5
Download at Hasselbladusa.com

I'll try that for awhile and see how it works out.
To download and use it you need to register it with Hasselblad

But, It's free.

Oh and yes, It works in Lion OSX 10.7.2


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

ViewNX is free


----------

